# Anyone on Twitter ?



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

got a myspace and facebook account so signed up to twitter to make it a full house...

mainly just to see the updates dana white leaves on there...

anyone else on there???


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a complete twitter junkie.. Username Sussexmatt


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

DanJKT


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Ajmmao


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Imy_K


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

MARCBYRNEMMA

havent really really done anything with it only signed up to read dana's tweets, but follow me anyway!! Whatever that means...


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

hmmm yeah I signed up to. if anyone knows my username let me know...


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i'm gonna sign up later for same reason


----------



## Greg Houston (Jun 27, 2009)

Just joined. I'm Gregh67 if anyone shouls feel the need to follow me


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive been caining facebook recently .

Might have to check twitter out.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump for epic bread.

Any other Twitter users around?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

The account director of an advertising agency told me I had to be on twitter (in fact, he just assumed I was, I got too embarrassed to tell him I wasn't, good thing he didn't ask! ooof) so I joined in in December.

Still don't see the point of that website. HHow needy are you to let other people know what you are up to? Facebook does just about the same thing, in a less obvious way, I don't know why should I be even more blatant about how uninteresting my life is ;-)

I chose to follow 21 people. There's no way I can keep track to whatever they say, so what's the point?

I may be sounding too negative; I just really need to pee but I won't go until I post this sh!t and that is making me angry. lol (go internet!)


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

can u poke on twitter? if so am in....love a good poke


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I am but only use it to follow certain people, dana one of them. His tweets are always quite good. Stan collymore is also a good one.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> The account director of an advertising agency told me I had to be on twitter (in fact, he just assumed I was, I got too embarrassed to tell him I wasn't, good thing he didn't ask! ooof) so I joined in in December.
> 
> Still don't see the point of that website. HHow needy are you to let other people know what you are up to? Facebook does just about the same thing, in a less obvious way, I don't know why should I be even more blatant about how uninteresting my life is ;-)
> 
> ...


People use it for different reasons. I'm too narcissistic to have to prove to my followers, so my tweets consist of awesome links and humourous quotes. Fair play to anyone who feels the need to post what they had for breakfast, but I'm not one of them.

The people I follow basically create an RSS list for me. Instead of having to check 10 different websites, I can just check my Twitter to see what's happening.

To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Trojan Fight Wear is on Twitter. Not all bright lights yet but we will get their once we get the time...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im using it for promo reasons really. good stuff to get the word out... When you actually acquire some followers lol



Imy said:


> People use it for different reasons. I'm too narcissistic to have to prove to my followers, so my tweets consist of awesome links and humourous quotes. Fair play to anyone who feels the need to post what they had for breakfast, but I'm not one of them.
> 
> The people I follow basically create an RSS list for me. Instead of having to check 10 different websites, I can just check my Twitter to see what's happening.
> 
> To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

kev3383 said:


> can u poke on twitter? if so am in....love a good poke


I'm sure... who doesn't, right?

lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

i Hate gettin poked! lol

Id rather be slapped with a rabid manta-ray than be poked!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> i Hate gettin poked! lol
> 
> Id rather be slapped with a rabid manta-ray than be poked!


Does any1 eles feel uneasy if there poked from a random guy? (u have received a POKE from big Ray ) am like mmmmm....


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Ive just opened a twitter account now - AnacondaCombat1

Please all follow us!!! :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well yeh tbh...

I wouldnt dream of saying poke in the same sentence as one of my boys names, if ya know wat im sayin.

"El Reecho has POKED you!"

Im like,

"No he ****ing hasnt! delete! delete!"


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Well yeh tbh...
> 
> I wouldnt dream of saying poke in the same sentence as one of my boys names, if ya know wat im sayin.
> 
> ...


dude i wish we had a poke on here id poke u all the time ha ha ha


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

TWITTER>>>>>>>> sacrificemma


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

kev3383 said:


> dude i wish we had a poke on here id poke u all the time ha ha ha


Maybe that can be arranged...

(*dials uk-mma hotline*)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Where on Twitter - need to get back on that it was quite addictive


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kunoichi said:


> Maybe that can be arranged...
> 
> (*dials uk-mma hotline*)
> 
> HA HA HA love it


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Come on Twits add us! Anaconda Combat (AnacondaCombat1) on Twitter


----------



## Rossy (Jan 30, 2009)

RossyBwoy


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol POKE-ME-MAN!

"GO GO Poke-me-man!!!!"

"Poke-me-man POKE ATTACK!!!"


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

follow us! https://twitter.com/


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Razorstorm Brand (razorstorm) on Twitter


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> lol POKE-ME-MAN!
> 
> "GO GO Poke-me-man!!!!"
> 
> "Poke-me-man POKE ATTACK!!!"


POKE ATTACK

u guys crack me up.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

'Poke war' sounds better... cooler visual ;-P


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

let battle commence!

Dom ducks and dives and POKES all of the above!


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ian Dean (iandean) on Twitter

Cage Warriors (CageWarriors) on Twitter

incase you like crazy rants and CW news


----------

